# What Poundage Can I Lower A Bow To??



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Probably the wrong spot, but...

I had major spinal surgery in June. I'm trying NOT to buy a xbow.

My Hoyt compound has been good to me.:thumbup: What I'm wondering is: Does anyone know if I can lower the draw weight of a 60# draw down to around 40#'s?? Am I only going to get her down to around 50#'s?

Heading over to a buddies this morning. He has a bow scale. We shall see. Pray I can pull her back!! I know 40# will kill a deer. I wouldn't shoot past 20 yards though.

Back is actually doing pretty damn good. Wish me luck.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Be carefull don't back it out to far. If you still have your instruction booklet it should tell you how many turns you can go. If it was me I would take it to a Pro shop.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Older Hoyt bows (1990s) could be adjusted near 15# but anything more recent 10# is all you can safely lower that bow. Find a used Diamond Razor Edge, they go from 19-30 and 30-60. Make sure the DL is set a little on the short side and you could be in the game.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

kneedeep said:


> Be carefull don't back it out to far. If you still have your instruction booklet it should tell you how many turns you can go. If it was me I would take it to a Pro shop.


If we had a bow shop within 20 miles that was open... I would go there. I know not to back it off to much. Not my first rodeo. Shot in leagues and hunted for 25+ years. Tx guys

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

We got her down to 55#'s is all. That was enough. My upper body strength sucks. Haven't used my arms, shoulders, and upper back muscles for months, but I pulled it back after a couple if tries. Shot 4 times at 15 yds. and 4 times at 20 yds.. Surprised myself. Very tight groups.

Needless to say I sat in a ground blind tonight. Felt awesome. A little nervous too. You have no idea what it means this year to be out at all. Some do. :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dashforcash (Sep 9, 2011)

Good to hear man....not a fan of the XBOW glad to hear you didn't give in. What I will give my 2 sense on tho is these newer bows draw so easy these days. My GF who isn't very strong has no problem getting her 57# bow drawn back. Its a PSE Stinger solo cam. Shoots extremely fast even at that weight with plenty of K.E. Hope you can connect before gun on a deer nothing better then a compound bow harvest.

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## camp42 (Jul 5, 2011)

After a broken arm in the last week of August, I had to lower my poundage from 70 to 46. Shot a buck at 30 yards last weekend. So keep up the good work and you will be back at it in no time.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Today I'm going get a piece of inner tube out of the barn and work pulling it back like the bow. Keep it with me all day and strengthen my muscles.

I had spinal fusion on #4&5, laminectomy on #3, and lumbar spinal decompression on #'s 1-3 using bone pieces from my pelvic bone. That was on June 5th by my buddies Doc Fields and Doc Akbar out of Saginaw. To even be out and hunting this soon is AWESOME!! I thought for sure maybe late antlerless at best. Listen to the docs and quit smoking so you can heal properly. I am smoke free after 42+ years for the last 6 months.

On October 7th I was rushed to the hospital. The (so called) surgeon performed an emergency appendectomy. Routine surgery??? NOT MINE!
They botched it so bad I almost died twice. On the 15th they went back in (yes) and found a blood clot about baseball size. The whole clot was ECOLI!!! I was dying. I spent a little over 2 weeks total of October on my back wondering if I was going to live or die. For real. I was released on the 19th and 2 weeks later at home where the DRAIN was removed it became VERY infected (I told them something was wrong and they blew it off. AGAIN) and finally burst after warm compresses. Took 2 days for it to stop draining. NOW I am getting better day by day. I'm *NOT *looking for sympathy. Just showing why I am SOOOOO happy to be alive and back in the woods. Been a long year for myself and my wife. She is my best friend and the best thing that EVER to happened to me. 23+ years so far. Prayer is a powerful thing.

Now... Back to archery and hunting. Life is good!


----------



## chuck44mag (Jan 29, 2003)

Just read your post, glad your are doing better now. I know it's hard for us guys that are not use to being down and out, to have to take it easy but don't over do it. There is a bow shop in ( Hunter's Shack Archery
Address: 11199 U.S. 23, Ossineke, MI 49766
Phone989) 471-9120 ) that might help with lowering the poundage further if needed. I too at 71+ years don't see a X-Bow for me or my wife.
Good luck and GOD be with you.

Remember to get help dragging your deer out.


----------

